# Lil Boogies 2022 Waiting Thread (Oaks n' Goats Farm)!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay I have tried my best to NOT make this post ... I told myself, wait til their three months along... But guys and gals, I've FOUGHT myself to wait this long😂... I can't take it any longer LOL! Okay. Y'all know I made a post about breeding season (Was titled something like "RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!... It's here!"), If you've seen it you'll know that my girls were all bred. This is Oaks n Goats Nov/Dec 2022 kidding thread! SO excited for this crop of kids! I was gonna get blood tests done but haven't yet. I've gotten a pregnancy test done on Tansy as she didn't settle her first time and she came back positive this time. Yay! So she's for sure bred. Anywho, I'll post each doe and who their bred to, and their kidding history, breed, etc etc. You'll see Lol!



I have been kicking myself in the butt about not getting them blood tested. So, I had been talking to my friend Rachel and she told me about these amazing pregnancy pee strip tests for goats sheep, and deer! She used it on her herd of 9+ goats last year and all test results were accurate. So, I ordered 5 of them and used one on Tansy. I'm gonna use the other 4 soon.. whenever I have time to stop and collect pee lol... It's harder than you'd imagine. Anyyywhooooooo!



First up is the lucky guys of this breeding season! One of these bucks I no longer own (Bo) and one is for sale (Bambi, if he doesn't sell by the time the first kids are on the ground he'll be put in the freezer.) Each of my bucks bred two girls each. I do have two does (Tansy and Goldie) who were bred to two different bucks of my friends. I'll also post them.



First up is Gizmo. Unreg Nigie










Next up is Bambi. Unreg Nigie (tiny, TINY bit of Pygmy in him)










Next up is Bo, who I no longer have (yes he has waddles). Unreg Nigie










Last buck of mine is Vinny! Registered mini Nubian.










This is my friends bucks-



Felix. Registered Nigie










Photobomb. Registered Nigie









Will continue this in another post below-


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

On to the dodo birds! Aka, the does Lol.



I'll be going in order of who is bred to who. Like, I'll posting who's bred to Gizmo first. Then onto Bambi, then Bo, etc etc. Without further ado, the dodo birds at their finest! They will be getting Copper hopefully this or next week.



Spinky- Pygerian. bred to Gizmo. This is her FF, she was a twin. Due Nov 20th


















Sparrow -Pygerian. Bred to Gizmo. This is her 3rd kidding, first time had a single buckling and second a single doeling. Thinking a single again. She gets HUGE either know she only has had one.. we shall see lol. Shes a triplet. Due Nov 21st


















Daisy -Pygerian. Bred to Bambi. This is her FF and she is a twin. Due Nov 22nd


















Oakley- unreg Nigie. Bred to Bambi. This is her FF and she is a triplet. Due Nov 22nd


















Will continue in next post!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Betsy - my homebred Unreg mini Saanen. Bred to Bo. This is her FF and she's a twin. Due Nov 22nd


















Scarlett- unreg Nigie. Bred to Bo. This is her 3rd kidding. First was twins, but she miscarried. Second kidding was twins again. She is a twin. Due Nov 29th


















Cupcake- unreg Boobian (Nubian Boer). Bred to Vinny. This is cupcakes third kidding. First was a single little boy, second was another little boy but she miscarried and lost him. Shes a twin. Due Nov 23rd. I need to brush her lol


















Maggie (Magnolia)- registered mini Nubian. Bred to Vinny. This is her FF and she's I think a twin.. can't remember. Have to look at her registration lol.. Due Dec 15th


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Last two are the girls who are bred to outside bucks. 



Tansy- reg Nigie. Bred to Felix. This is her 3rd kidding. First was three bucklings and second was three bucks and a doeling. Again, I'd have to look on her registration to know if she's a twin or whatever lol.. Due Nov 22nd. Not good belly pix of her



















Last is Goldie! She's a registered Nigie. Bred to Photobomb. She's had 7 kiddings. Pretty sure it was 3 sets of trips and 4 sets of quads... I'd have to look to know if she had siblings. Due Dec 10th


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My people! @Dandy Hill Farm @Goatastic43 @KY Goat Girl @MellonFriend @Rancho Draco @Doe C Doe boers! @Yuki look!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They all look amazing!!! Can’t wait to see all the babies!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Omg so excited to see your kiddos!!! 😆
I didn’t know you had a Boobian 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Omg so excited to see your kiddos!!! 😆
> I didn’t know you had a Boobian 🤣🤣🤣


Yes I have a Boobian lol..


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Did you come up with that?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Did you come up with that?


Sure did!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice! Can’t wait to see what all you get


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m impressed 😝


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was glad you explained what a boobian was- I would have been wondering 😂

and gizmo definitely has on his perfume for the ladies in that picture! I could almost smell him thru the phone 🤣

good luck with all kiddings!! 🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like you are about to be even busier in the coming months! I can't imagine managing all those does! You are going to have so many cute kids running around! 😃


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So many girls bred!  I’m so excited for kids to start hitting the ground!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Can't wait to see all those does start popping! Extra treats to those with easy kiddings! You're going to be sleeping in the barn for a while.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Can't wait to see all those does start popping! Extra treats to those with easy kiddings! You're going to be sleeping in the barn for a while.


I've thought about just bringing them up into a 32x32 pen we have in our back yard when they start to kid so I won't have to go allll the way to the goat pen JUST to check ligs..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Looks like you are about to be even busier in the coming months! I can't imagine managing all those does! You are going to have so many cute kids running around! 😃


I old my dad I wished half of them weren't bred... Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> I old my dad I wished half of them weren't bred... Lol


I'd be laughing if I didn't know how swamped in responsibility you actually are. 😬 I'm wishing you the easiest smoothest kidding season ever! 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'd be laughing if I didn't know how swamped in responsibility you actually are. 😬 I'm wishing you the easiest smoothest kidding season ever! 🙏


Yeah.. Hopefully things will have calmed down when kidding season starts... Because then I'll have to be up 24/7 bottle feeding no telling how many babies. And they'll be in the house lol.... No sleep over "BAHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay!!! So exciting! Such a lovely bunch! Can't wait to see these babies! You are gonna be one busy lady!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Yay!!! So exciting! Such a lovely bunch! Can't wait to see these babies! You are gonna be one busy lady!!!


I will definitely be busy LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Goldie, Cupcake, Oakley and Scarlett all came back positive! Now I'll make the decision if I wanna test the rest. Hmmmm. Idk yet lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How exciting!! Hoping they all have super smooth deliveries to healthy, bouncy babies! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh so exciting! Such pretty girls! I can’t wait!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You will be busy. Lets just hope for delivery dates far enough apart you get a small break! And of course, healthy kidds and easy kiddings!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It'll be hard. But I'll manage lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking girls.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

They are all so adorable! I can’t wait to see all the babies. 🥰 one day I’ll be able to have more goats and baby goats. For now I just have my one spoiled house goat Rosie. She’s napping on my lap 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> They are all so adorable! I can’t wait to see all the babies. 🥰 one day I’ll be able to have more goats and baby goats. For now I just have my one spoiled house goat Rosie. She’s napping on my lap 😂


Thanks! You'll love having babies if your own!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks! You'll love having babies if your own!


I would end up keeping all of the babies 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> I would end up keeping all of the babies 😂


Trust me, you'd find out you wouldn't wanna do that LOL


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Trust me, you'd find out you wouldn't wanna do that LOL


Why not? 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> Why not? 🤣


You'll find out when you have 11+ kids to take care of😂. You'll find out you will be happy to see them go😂. TRUST me!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> You'll find out when you have 11+ kids to take care of😂. You'll find out you will be happy to see them go😂. TRUST me!


They are just so cute 🥰 Do you bottle feed all of your babies?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I am so excited to see the babies. I bet you have some really great looking kids hitting the ground this season. You are already so busy. Once the kidding starts, you’ll have only a vague recollection of a full night’s rest. I can’t wait to see all the bouncing boogie babies.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> You'll find out when you have 11+ kids to take care of😂. You'll find out you will be happy to see them go😂. TRUST me!


She speaks wisdom and truth.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> She speaks wisdom and truth.


Yes, yet we're still so excited every year for the little terrors to be born.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yes, yet we're still so excited every year for the little terrors to be born.


More truth. I'm def counting the days until Thanksgiving week


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> They are just so cute 🥰 Do you bottle feed all of your babies?


Yes. I do


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> She speaks wisdom and truth.





Rancho Draco said:


> Yes, yet we're still so excited every year for the little terrors to be born.





Jubillee said:


> More truth. I'm def counting the days until Thanksgiving week


Exactly! We wait oh so Intensely for them to be born. Once they hit two weeks old we're ready for them to leave😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I am so excited to see the babies. I bet you have some really great looking kids hitting the ground this season. You are already so busy. Once the kidding starts, you’ll have only a vague recollection of a full night’s rest. I can’t wait to see all the bouncing boogie babies.


I sure hope they turn out as good as I think they will! I am pretty busy. On top of Thanksgiving, kidding, and taking care of all the other animals in the cold, I'll also be going hunting everyday Thanksgiving week... Me and my dad get up 4:30-5:00am to go hunting so I'll be dead lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Exactly! We wait oh so Intensely for them to be born. Once they hit two weeks old we're ready for them to leave😂


Lucky you, gone in two weeks. Everyone is here for three months. Which is a good thing. If I got rid of everyone on bottles I would have baby fever by mid summer and someone would "accidentally" get bred for fall babies.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Lucky you, gone in two weeks. Everyone is here for three months. Which is a good thing. If I got rid of everyone on bottles I would have baby fever by mid summer and someone would "accidentally" get bred for fall babies.


Yep, they are generally gone by two-three weeks. The ones that have deposits go at two weeks, and the others are normally sold by three weeks.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yep, they are generally gone by two-three weeks. The ones that have deposits go at two weeks, and the others are normally sold by three weeks.


They are so cute when they are tiny babies! Bottle feeding a bunch has to be hard though. I only bottle fed my one goat and she was so small that she could only take a sip of the bottle so I fed her every two hours or so. 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> They are so cute when they are tiny babies! Bottle feeding a bunch has to be hard though. I only bottle fed my one goat and she was so small that she could only take a sip of the bottle so I fed her every two hours or so. 😂


Yep! It's kinda hard but at the same time it's not Lol. It all depends on how used to it you are and how good you are at training them to the bottle. Me, I'm used to get. My parents however....not so much LOL


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

i LOOOOOOOVE sparrow's eyebrows!!! i bet all these kids are gonna be sooooo cute omg!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lilyan said:


> i LOOOOOOOVE sparrow's eyebrows!!! i bet all these kids are gonna be sooooo cute omg!


She hath famous angry brows


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

i strive to have eyebrows like her
Lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

But that new avatar pic tho


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> But that new avatar pic tho


LOL, impossible not to notice!! it's soooooo cute

puppies, simply the best (except for goats, maybe)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> But that new avatar pic tho


It's Niblettes brother, Rico!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I can’t believe you are able to sell them so quick! I’m with @Rancho Draco , I’d be missing them all 😅
I don’t bottle feed them all tho, so I know that adds a bunch! 
I think I’m gonna hav my kids do 4H this year. Shooting and archery, and then since we’ll be there anyway, might as well do goats 😂
So we will pick a cpl early ones and bottle them to make sure they are friendly… 
And hopefully I can sell some of the boys to other 4 H kids too!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> I can’t believe you are able to sell them so quick! I’m with @Rancho Draco , I’d be missing them all 😅
> I don’t bottle feed them all tho, so I know that adds a bunch!
> I think I’m gonna hav my kids do 4H this year. Shooting and archery, and then since we’ll be there anyway, might as well do goats 😂
> So we will pick a cpl early ones and bottle them to make sure they are friendly…
> And hopefully I can sell some of the boys to other 4 H kids too!!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes I have a Boobian lol..


Lol I clearly didn't realize boobian was a term I should of used with my previous half boer half nubian kids lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Lol I clearly didn't realize boobian was a term I should of used with my previous half boer half nubian kids lol.


Now you know LOL


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> Now you know LOL


And now I don't have a boer left in the herd to make any boobians. And no boobians left either lol. Just straight pure Nubians lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> And now I don't have a boer left in the herd to make any boobians. And no boobians left either lol. Just straight pure Nubians lol.


Fun fact, I also call Nubians Nubains. So said like new-bains LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Spinkys little udder


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> I would end up keeping all of the babies 😂


This happened to me… I kept all 4 of my babies… Im probably not allowed to ever kid again.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I love all the cute preggo bellies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BETSY SPINKY AND DAISY ALL HAVE TINY UDDERS!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Night before last I got the goats all coppered, and did my end of summer deworming. I don't deworm on a schedule but I like to worm twice in the summer. Once in spring, once in begging of fall. Then get them checked via fecal in say nov-dec. Anywho, I also got their hoovs trimmed. As you can tell I'm way late on coppering.... I've been so busy I just hadn't took the time to do it. But, they finally got it, so great. I spent some quality time this morning with the girls. Mainly Betsy, as she's literally like a dog Lol. Betsys teats are getting so long! Daisy, I can feel her pouch is getting bigger, very fast. I _think _ Maggie and Oakley are starting lil udders, too. But I'm not sure since they are kinda meaty on their stomachs. Also, we are finally getting around to putting up our two new pastures. Well, it's technically one big pasture but it'll have a divider in it. In one half I'll let the big girls be able to graze in, and the other is for Hope, the female sheep and the doelings. Then, well build a 32x either 32 or 16ft. Not sure yet. But, it'll be for Winston (buckling) and Benji (ran lamb). The two boys will stay in their until they are big enough to be moved into the big boy pasture. Last night we FINALLY got started again on the fence, and got all the metal posts in, but ran out. So, we need to get 15-16 more tposts, then we'll be ready to put up gates and wire! Last night, while we were working I let the girls out to eat. They loved it Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Betsys teats.Top is a pic I took the day she was bred in June. The bottom pic is today


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

And because I mentioned it, here's extra pix I took while working last night. They were obviously helping Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look happy!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’ll be exiting for them to have the additional grazing area! 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They look so happy out there grazing. Exciting little udders there! I always love seeing your big herd together. 😀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You have really been busy. The girls look good! I know you will love haveing the 2 pastures for the girls. It helps so much. Good job! Hope you arent too sore & tired to finish the fence!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> That’ll be exiting for them to have the additional grazing area! 😁


Oh yes it is! Trust me, they love it LOL. I let them out a few times a week when I have spare time to just sit around lol. So this will save me hours of sitting LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> They look so happy out there grazing. Exciting little udders there! I always love seeing your big herd together. 😀


Thanks! I like seeing them when they are crowding to the gate I'm the mornings lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You have really been busy. The girls look good! I know you will love haveing the 2 pastures for the girls. It helps so much. Good job! Hope you arent too sore & tired to finish the fence!


Thanks! Oh yes I will! This new pasture will help with winter food. They've already almost ate their pasture to the ground. So I've already started feeding hay for the winter, which I normally start in October. But, it's okay. But yeah, this new pasture will definitely help this winter! It's filled with a lot of stuff they love. Including trees! Which their pasture they have now, has non in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So tonight I shaved Daisy, Betsy, Oakley and Spinkys udders. I shaved Oakleys so I could watch for development since she hasn't started one yet and is a very fuzzy gal. I also felt babies tonight, purdy exciting! I am pooped and it's 1:48am. So, I need to go to bed now..


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> So tonight I shaved Daisy, Betsy, Oakley and Spinkys udders. I shaved Oakleys so I could watch for development since she hasn't started one yet and is a very fuzzy gal. I also felt babies tonight, purdy exciting! I am pooped and it's 1:48am. So, I need to go to bed now..


Get that sleep!!! You have goats to take care of!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BloomfieldM said:


> Get that sleep!!! You have goats to take care of!


We were gone all day yesterday, got home at 6:30pm and I worked til after dark. When I came in the house it was 12pm. I washed my hair (which is very long, down past my hips so it takes about 25 mins to wash) and had a nice, cold shower, then I had to get out and cook. I still hadn't ate at 1am lol. So, I ate at 1:35am and sat on my bed and scrolled through TGS til 2am Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, I got kinda good udder bump pix? Not really Lol. It appears as though Scarletts starting one, too.
I took these this morning. Big bellies


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Betsy definitely has the biggest bump, even though it's tiny lol








Daisy. I promise it's bigger than it looks lol








Oakley. Not started an udder but looks to be getting bigger teats









Spinkys lil pooch


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sooo Spinky turned 3 months along on the 20th. Today, Sparrow is three months along, tomorrow, Oakley, Daisy, Betsy and Tansy will be three months along, and the 23rd, Cupcake will be three months along. The 29th, Scarlett turns three months along, the 10th, and 15th of December Goldie, and Maggie turn three months along


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Betsy, I can feel her kid(s) evertime I put my hand on her foreudder area. It/they are VERY active


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, they are all looking good! I love feeling a baby move. You are going to be drowning in adorable babies in a couple months. I can’t wait!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, they are all looking good! I love feeling a baby move. You are going to be drowning in adorable babies in a couple months. I can’t wait!


There is definitely something special about feeling baby kicks! Well, I'm sure the poor momma's don't think so lol... But, it's interesting because you can feel them, but have no clue what they'll look like


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Some of your goats have some great poses for pictures! They’re goat models 😂
Your babies are gonna be little beauties…so excited to see them all!

p.s. you are just a night owl 😉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Some of your goats have some great poses for pictures! They’re goat models 😂
> Your babies are gonna be little beauties…so excited to see them all!
> 
> p.s. you are just a night owl 😉


How am I a night owl lol?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> How am I a night owl lol?


Sorry, I was catching up on your thread from last few days and you are always up super late (I’m old, so late comes earlier for me 🤣) at 1am or 2am 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Sorry, I was catching up on your thread from last few days and you are always up super late (I’m old, so late comes earlier for me 🤣) at 1am or 2am 😅


That's just when I'm able to get in bed lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

But as often as it that is…. I’m designating you as night owl 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Fair en


Boer Mama said:


> But as often as it that is…. I’m designating you as night owl 😂


Fair enough 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> There is definitely something special about feeling baby kicks! Well, I'm sure the poor momma's don't think so lol... But, it's interesting because you can feel them, but have no clue what they'll look like


They are all looking so good. So excited you can feel the kicks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Maggie, Spinky, Betsy, Daisy and Sparrow are gonna hopefully get P test tested today


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lots of cups… good luck catching your required specimens 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ugh. Yall, I'm not positive, but Oakley may be having a miscarriage.. I noticed a bit of stuff stuck to her tail this mornings feeding time. Didn't think anything of it. Tonight, I looked at it while trying to feel for kids. It's a bloody goo. Not too much, but just enough to make me worry. It feels different than "normal" pregnancy "bloody discharge". It feels different.. I know normally they can have some, but this for some reason feels just like when Scarlett and Cupcake miscarried. I'll be checking her through the night. Me and my sister walked the pasture checking with lights and found nothing. No baby, no blood, no nothing. So, she's acting fine, haven't seen any contractions, she's eating drinking, etc. Ugh. I'm so stressed.. prayers appreciated.. she's in a stall with Spinky so I don't have to check all over again.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry. Many prayers sent!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m sorry. Many prayers sent!


Thanks..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep... Ugh. It's a miscarriage. She is having contractions about every 8-10 mins. They aren't too strong, But I think she'll have them/it in about 3-4 hours. Ugh.... I'm so bummed. I was really looking forward to these kids.... I only had two does bred to Bambi. Oakley and Daisy. And he will be leaving soon to a new farm. I just had a fecal done on Oakley about a week and a half ago with great results. Very low worm count, no cocci. I'll be going back out at three (an hour from now) and probably staying til she kids. She JUST turned three months today😭😭😭😭. I'm worried she'll have issues birthing them because she is a triplet, her mom is a triplet, and they were BIG babies. So, hopefully they aren't too big already and they/it are easy to pass ..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It's so stupid... I hate this. And I feel like this my fault... She's gave no indicaters of ANYTHING being wrong. Not anemic, no lice, mites, she's the mini herd queen, so no one picks on her, has a great loose mineral, her color is rusty but she had been bolused. No diarrhea or any messy stool at all, she's not been under any big stresses, hasn't had a chance of diet except yesterday got soms Orchard grass hay, I haven't added any goats to the herd so no chance somebody brought anything in, she isn't sick ( no about nose, etc) I'm wondering if it might be a lack of calcium. Idk.. all I know is I hate this with all my heart...


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Sorry didn’t finish the thread before commenting. Some times miscarriages happen and there is nothing you could have done. Hugs


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry Lil Boogie. 😭I hope she had a smooth delivery


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry. Sometimes things just happen.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

So sorry lil boogie… sending hugs 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s terrible news- I really feel for you right now 😓
I am hoping she had no trouble with the birth and that she recovers quickly! 🙏🙏🙏
Did you sell Bambi to anyone fairly close? Perhaps you could let them know what happened and get them agree to letting you use him on a doe in the future…


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that this is happening. 😭 You can't blame yourself too much though, since it sounds like you've done everything right! Tons of hugs! 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers. Sometimes tragedy can help with the next time. Her body said no, for whatever reason. Im sorry. I agree with @Boer Mama ..can you contact the new owners and rebreed in a few months? That could give you time to let her heal, and you give her extra supplements. Selenium deffieciency causes aborts. 
Get some rest, let her rest. That helps alot. Again Im sorry you are going thru this. 😥💔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry 😢


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank y'all..♥

Oakley still hasn't had babies. So now I'm wondering if maybe it's not contractions and just cramps she's having. Idk.. I checked her through the night instead of staying with her. She isn't having any more "contractions". She was yelling for me to let her out of the stall. So, she's out eating right now. She doesn't have anymore blood on her, or goo.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank y'all..♥
> 
> Oakley still hasn't had babies. So now I'm wondering if maybe it's not contractions and just cramps she's having. Idk.. I checked her through the night instead of staying with her. She isn't having any more "contractions". She was yelling for me to let her out of the stall. So, she's out eating right now. She doesn't have anymore blood on her, or goo.


Crossing fingers


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sending more prayers! Hopefully she’s just pulling a doe code.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Praying and hoping it turns into a big nothing burger for you!! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

About to go check on her. Yesterday, nothing. No babies, no discomfort (contractions), no blood, etc. No nothing. So hopefully they are still alive....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That sounds promising! Hoping she's the same today. ❤ Keep us updated!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers, she is over this and keeps you a set of healthy twins!💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nothing! Just checked her. She seems fine


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Halleluiah! So glad everything seems to be okay!! 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s great news- I hope she can hold them in and deliver healthy babies for you! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nothing new, same as the last update, which is great. My only concern is that they passed and she's just not gonna deliver them to she's due


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed for sticky healthy goat babies


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Crossing my fingers they are alive and growing well, that sure is scary.  I wish all the best for you and your girls!❤


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Think positive! They are growing strong and healthy 🍀🙏💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks y'all...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Spinky, Sparrow, Daisy, Tansy, Betsy, Cupcake all just turned three months along! Pic bomb incoming!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

So glad they are doing well! Excited for the babies in the appropriate amount of time!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Little cuties 😘


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Their belly’s are getting bigger! Can’t wait for little ones


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Since you have so many girls due to pop at the same time, I was wondering if you have yourself a long bottle holder built?
You know, the long board on a slant with holes for the bottle nipple to go thru? Then when it’s feeding time you make all the bottles, carry them out in big bucket, and the kids all run to the station? Lol
Or do you sell them before they are that big? 
so just feed each one and cuddle it, get it used to being fed and then out the door it goes?
Just wondering 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww look at all those baby bumps! So adorable! Better get some sleep now. in a couple more.months, youll be up late and early!💜💕🤯


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

You should see Lil Boogie feed babies. She can hold tons of bottles at once 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Since you have so many girls due to pop at the same time, I was wondering if you have yourself a long bottle holder built?
> You know, the long board on a slant with holes for the bottle nipple to go thru? Then when it’s feeding time you make all the bottles, carry them out in big bucket, and the kids all run to the station? Lol
> Or do you sell them before they are that big?
> so just feed each one and cuddle it, get it used to being fed and then out the door it goes?
> Just wondering 😁


I feed either one at a time or four at a time lol... I don't have a bottle holder. I think it's more personal the other way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks great, can’t wait.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I feed either one at a time or four at a time lol... I don't have a bottle holder. I think it's more personal the other way


I definitely would do the one or 2 at a time when little (ok, to be honest, I’ve only done one at a time even when I was trying to have 4 bottled babies this year 😆) 
But if they were 2 months or more I think the bottle buffet is kind of cool… just open the gate and let them run to their station 😂
I wasn’t cute how young you normally sell them either tho. 😊
You are definitely more talented than I 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> I definitely would do the one or 2 at a time when little (ok, to be honest, I’ve only done one at a time even when I was trying to have 4 bottled babies this year 😆)
> But if they were 2 months or more I think the bottle buffet is kind of cool… just open the gate and let them run to their station 😂
> I wasn’t cute how young you normally sell them either tho. 😊
> You are definitely more talented than I 🤣


Oh yeah, your keeping some for 4H aren't you? For the kids?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tomorrow Scarletts 3 months!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh yeah, your keeping some for 4H aren't you? For the kids?


I’m not going to be able to use any of these kids for 4H. But hoping to have some nice big boys born early February that we can use.
Our fair allows December babies, but I didn’t have my buck back in time. Perhaps I can try for a cpl January babies next time… unless my winter kidding this year is a complete disaster then I’ll scratch it altogether. Lol
I still have all of this years kids as we’re still growing them up. Our market drops at the end of summer, but hopefully will be picked back up in November if it follows past years market trends. That’s when we plan on selling our boys.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

45 more days til our first due date!!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Look at all those baby bumps! Getting so close


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What pretty pregos!🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Getting exciting … little babies will be popcorning round soon! 💕


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m so excited! You are making my baby goat fever worse 🤣😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im gonna start getting them on the stand every night soon when they officially are 1 month from their due dates. I'll be starting one of them w lot sooner because she's thinner (Goldie, she's the dark gold with white on her sides and brown eyes, she's older and doesn't hold weight very well. Also, she always has army's of kids) so she'll be getting grain sooner than the others


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Only 45 day left? Time is flying by!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BloomfieldM said:


> Only 45 day left? Time is flying by!


44 now!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I can't wait to see what they all have! 😍 Do you plan to retain some kids?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I can't wait to see what they all have! 😍 Do you plan to retain some kids?


Yeah, I'll just have to wait and see what they have. I don't wanna keep any Unregistered babies unless it's from Betsy, or Cupcake


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

43 days left. It technically could be 35 days if they go like last kidding season, and go a week before their due


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww so cute!💕💕💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

38 more days til first due! So, could be 31 more days and we have babies!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sparrow is getting so huge! 😮


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Sparrow is getting so huge! 😮


I just know it's gonna be another single LOL


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww looking Good!😍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay- babies will be here before we know it! 🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Yay- babies will be here before we know it! 🤩


Im enjoying my free time😂😂😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yeah, you think you don’t sleep now… in a month you get no sleep. Lol
But they’ll be so cute it’ll be worth it all 🥰


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I need a baby fix….


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well yesterday we had an unexpected something happen. My sister convinced me to breed Frappe sooner than I wanted to, and we were just gonna let her have a "date" with my buckling, Winston. So, we put her in, and turns out she was in a standing heat and got bred 😂😂😂😂. It was hilarious because hes so tiny lol. But, he did his job! It was unexpected because we had no clue she was in heat, much less a standing!

Anywho, seeing that she takes, she'd be due March 7th! 
Frappe:



















Winston:


















Pix from their date:


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Sparrow’s getting wide 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Sparrow’s getting wide 😂


She'd take offense to that😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’s a handsome little guy- and she agreed 💕😂🍀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> She'd take offense to that😂


😬😂 tis true


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like Frappe was a very nice girl to Winston! He looks like he had a good time too.😘😄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well Frappe was bred again today by Mr lil Winnie Jr Lol. He is love struck LOL


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

The date pics are cute where he’s whispering in her ear


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay for Winston and Frappe!! Can't wait to see their kids!! 😍 Oh! And tell Frappe that Dottie challenges her to a kidding race (if they both take that is). 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay for Winston and Frappe!! Can't wait to see their kids!! 😍 Oh! And tell Frappe that Dottie challenges her to a kidding race (if they both take that is). 😁


Ohhhh kidding race!??!!!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhhh kidding race!??!!!?


Yeah! If Dottie settles, her due date is March 6th/7th (she was bred two days).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yeah! If Dottie settles, her due date is March 6th/7th (she was bred two days).


Bet!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not been updating this a lot because of how busy I've been, and I don't have any new pictures. Nothing much is going on except udder development. Scarlett has quite the udder bump and so does Betsy. Sparrow is getting hers going, too. Along with Daisy. Not too much going on udder wise with Tansy and Spinky, no more growth there. But, Tansy however is pretty big. I'm betting she'll have triplets like her FF. I'm pretty convinced Scarlett and Betsy and Doasy will have twins, and Spinky and Sparrow will have singles. We shall see!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Getting closer!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Woohoo- you’ll have to do new pics when things settle down 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im pretty sure Cupcake and Maggie didn't take. Which is honestly fine with me since everything we've had going on... I'll have my hands full with the others anyway.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, I’m still sorry they didn’t take tho. Maybe you can try again and stagger kiddings this time 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And the race is on. A hurry up and wait game


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm about to go see if anyone wants to pee so I can test them with Ketone strips, and I'm gonna give them their birthing shave so maybe it has time to grow out a little bit by their due dates


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so I only was able to get Betsy and Spinky tested and both negative, thankfully. I got all the girls their shaves and I didn't botch them this time!!! I need to get pics in a day or two, seeing the weather permits.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Good job! 2 is better than nothing. Glad they are both negative!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yuki said:


> Good job! 2 is better than nothing. Glad they are both negative!


Yup! 


I forgot to say they all also got their CD&T


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

You’ve been busy!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You’re on top of things around there! Great job 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Those preggo belly’s are getting big


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww💕💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That pic of Scarlett looks like a pic of last year when she was preggo


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So cute!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That pic of Scarlett looks like a pic of last year when she was preggo


😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@KY Goat Girl ‘s gonna need a date stamp to verify 😆
Those girls are sure looking good with their cute tummies rounded up 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well only three weeks to go. I'm definitely enjoying my time that I have to myself lol... Because soon I'm gonna be a very busy grandma😂. Tonight I got home and went with my dad to put up a trail cam, and fed the girlies with him. Sparrow is so big, she looks like she ate a whole other goat LOL! (I did count, and everyone is still there, though)


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Such beautiful preggo girls 😍😍


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Getting so close! I’m glad Sparrow didn’t eat anybody lol enjoy the free time while you still got it.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So.. sparrow isn’t eating like a sparrow right now? 😆
I’m excited for her to kid! 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> So.. sparrow isn’t eating like a sparrow right now? 😆
> I’m excited for her to kid! 💕


She never has😂... She's a pig lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yuki said:


> Getting so close! I’m glad Sparrow didn’t eat anybody lol enjoy the free time while you still got it.


Me too😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooo get that camera ready! 💕💗💕💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It was Selenium and hoov trim day. The last trim and selenium they get before babies! So, now all are set! Got their CD&T already. So, a that's left is waiting to shave their udders more


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Now you can sit back and relax and put your feet up, right? 😜
Just a few more weeks till go time! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Now you can sit back and relax and put your feet up, right? 😜
> Just a few more weeks till go time! 🍀🍀🍀


Nothing says relaxing like waiting for goats to kid…


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Now you can sit back and relax and put your feet up, right? 😜
> Just a few more weeks till go time! 🍀🍀🍀


There's no relaxing when goats are involved 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> There's no relaxing when goats are involved 🤣


Nope… and you have so many other animals to care for to keep you on your feet anyway 😂


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m so excited because I won’t be having any does due till January so you have to help me with my baby fever 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yuki said:


> I’m so excited because I won’t be having any does due till January so you have to help me with my baby fever 😂


Hopefully my girls won't elt you down!!😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay soooooo basically we are very close to kids! Like, could be having kids in a week- or so I thought! Seems as tho we'll be having them sooner than that. Sparrow yesterday was getting posty, moany a lot, walking around with her head low to the ground, standing up hill on some concrete blocks, and didn't want any other goats close to her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Soooo I think Betsy will be first to kid! Today she's filled her udder and actually has a tid bit of Colostrum now. She had a bit come out of one of her tests. She's REALLY puffy in her rear and I can BARELY get a feel of what I think is her right life. But, it's literally like jello back there around her hips. I can reach all the way around her tail head and feel literally everything. She is holding hear tail up and crooked. She's very quiet today, and she sthe loudest of all my goats. Babie(s) are very active today and she just stands around by herself and lays down every so often. I'm thinking within the next 3-4 days. Watch her wait til next week.. it's supposed to rain all week lol.. Apparently Sparrow was just really uncomfortable the other day, because she still has one of her ligs. It's squishy but definitely there. Sparrows udder is definitely slowly filling more. Spinky is getting really puffy and loose in her rear, and is just now starting to build a bit more of an udder


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't wait for babies!! 😍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Let’s see those little babies while the sun is still shining!! 🍀 ☀ 🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well im with Betsy and can't feel any lig, anywhere. She's uncomfortable laying down, with her ears doopy. She's so uncomfortable, she's so moany lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sooooooo I just got back to the house from sitting with her. If she's not in labor, idk what labor is🤣.. She litterally looked like she pushed. Kicked her legs straight out, tensed up and grunted. She got up shorty after and laid back, started pawing the ground, laid down and yawned. Then, she yawned again. I got up and she walked with me to the shade of the barn, and started picking on hay, but is standing very strangly and is very slow when walking.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

There better be little babies, when I come back here in the morning! 😜😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Updating for Lil Boogie. 
Betsy is for sure in labor and having hard and frequent contractions!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Woohoo!!!! 😍🥳


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay long story short, Betsy had a single, beautiful little doeling! Baby has a hard time at first, she was panting when she came out but it took Betsy a bit to get the head out since on left was back. I had to pull on the only leg that was forward and eventually she came out. All things considered, it went good! She's black and white, with roan, frosted ears and nose, and has roaned WADDLES!!!! Brown eyes, and I think shes polled🥳. She's just now trying to get up and walk. She was born around 9:45ish pm. She's loud! Betsy is doing fantastic and amazing with the baby. Betsy is definitely filling her udder a bit more and I made sure to squeeze two squirts of colostrum out both sides. I rubbed it on the babies gum and boy she tried to eat my finger Lol.

Spinky has completely lost her ligs, and seeks to maybe going into early early labor. Daisy and Sparrows ligs are getting more squishy. I definitely think we'll have more babies tomorrow, by Ms Spinky!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah!!!! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear more tomorrow!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Yeah!!!! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear more tomorrow!


Trust me... You don't wanna want to hear this...




Baby's temp went down and I couldn't get it back up..... Y'all know where this is going... I lost her. Now, I have to go show Betsy her dead baby..


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Omgosh, I'm so sorry...gahhh...poor Betsy, and baby, and Boogie. 😢


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry 😢


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so sorry you lost her. Such a pretty little one… hopefully that is your only trouble this kidding season and now that it’s out of the way you can have a happy remainder kidding season!
🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Is Spinky in labor this morning?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

so how are you doing? How are the others doing?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Trust me... You don't wanna want to hear this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😭 My heart breaks for you and Betsy. Hoping everything is okay with the rest of your preggo mommas. ❤


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

☹


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Trust me... You don't wanna want to hear this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! That's terrible! 😭 I'm so sorry! 😞


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry you lost the baby.  How are you doing? How is Betsy?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks y'all. I'm fine, Betsy is fine, too. She's been sore, so I gave her a pain med shot. She is still passing her afterbirth. I gave her a tum earlier and gonna give her another one or two later. I've been spraying it with warm water with a bit of salt and been keeping it clean because she keeps laying down in the dirt. All my other momma's are good, Spinky lost her ligs last night but seems to maybe be in early prelabor rn. I seen her tense up once and has been acting sus all day. She had a bit of goo earlier but it's gone.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry about your loss. I do hope Spinky does better.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for an uneventful birth for Spinky (and the upcoming girls) and strong healthy babies. _hugs_


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Checked on Spinky and she's sitting in the corner of the barn not making a peep, and not even chewing cud. I felt her ligs again and she's reallllyyy loose and jello. She is definitely getting closer. She's very uncomfortable sitting there with her head against the wall moaning


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Praying Spinky has a smooth and easy delivery! Also that Betsy will finish with the afterbirth


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

hopefully she has a better outcome 🤞


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m excited to see Spinky’s babies. I hope all goes well and there are some beautiful, healthy babies bouncing around soon to help lift spirits.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Spinky is definitely getting closer, just taking her time. I checked on her at 2am last night and she was doing nothing but sitting in a pile with the other girls moaning and groaning. This morning her baby is inline with her spine. Last night it was down low. She's definitely very uncomfortable and restless now. But, since she's gone so long already honestly I have no idea when she'll kid. My sister wanted me to go shopping around 9ish for an hour and a half. I'm just not sure If I need to leave or not ... Also, Betsys afterbirth finally came out last night. She ate half of it. Ill get the rest out later, I need to clean out the barn anyway


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad Betsy passed the afterbirth. Poor goat. My heart still aches for you and Betsy. 

I’d be nervous about leaving for a bit too. Spinky sounds like she’s going to be the type that keeps you guessing right up until it’s go-time. If you don’t leave, she won’t have the kids then. If you do leave, she will.  At least that seems to be the way it goes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

☝I agree. Thats the way it is for me. Stay around they moan & carry on. You leave, even 5 minutes, they pop those kids out!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ugh. Yall, I'm not positive, but Oakley may be having a miscarriage.. I noticed a bit of stuff stuck to her tail this mornings feeding time. Didn't think anything of it. Tonight, I looked at it while trying to feel for kids. It's a bloody goo. Not too much, but just enough to make me worry. It feels different than "normal" pregnancy "bloody discharge". It feels different.. I know normally they can have some, but this for some reason feels just like when Scarlett and Cupcake miscarried. I'll be checking her through the night. Me and my sister walked the pasture checking with lights and found nothing. No baby, no blood, no nothing. So, she's acting fine, haven't seen any contractions, she's eating drinking, etc. Ugh. I'm so stressed.. prayers appreciated.. she's in a stall with Spinky so I don't have to check all over again.


Prayers for you and her on the way.🙏🙏💚💚


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m glad Betsy passed the afterbirth. Poor goat. My heart still aches for you and Betsy.
> 
> I’d be nervous about leaving for a bit too. Spinky sounds like she’s going to be the type that keeps you guessing right up until it’s go-time. If you don’t leave, she won’t have the kids then. If you do leave, she will.  At least that seems to be the way it goes.


I hate it! Ol doe code..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welllll Spinky isn't progressing anymore. She's just walking around really slow and kinda dazed. She's pretty sure In her backend. But, she's literally showing no more signs of anything. All she wants to do is walk around collecting fallen leaves lol. So, I'll probably go with my sister. Seeing that I check her again before we leave and she's not doing anything else. I gotta go milk Betsy then take a shower.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I was hopeing to see beautiful wee ones...😩 But I guess shes not thru keeping them herself! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Let us know if you find some lil cuties when you get back home 😉💕🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No babies. She's honestly doing exactly like I told my sister she would. I told her she'll probably hold out for four more days. That was two days ago when I said that lol. So, day after tomorrow? Maybe?? Now Sparrow is acting sus. She keeps stretching and holding her tail up when she lays down, and keeps closing her eyes and kicking her legs out. She had discharge last night that was amber colored and a bit more now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FINALLY Spinky has had 5 contractions. She's really miserable


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It seems bad to be happy that she’s really miserable 😅
But hopefully not for much longer! 🍀🤩🍀


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Spinky! You can do it I believe in you


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Come on Spinky, get 'em out, you'll feel so much better!! We're all waiting to see who you're hiding!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope all is going well with Spinky!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please let us know.how you & Spinky are...thankyou


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Checking in on you, praying all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

News is, no babies.... haven't seen anymore contractions, she's got a big white blob coming out. So, definitely loosing her plug. I'm gonna laugh so hard if she kids tomorrow lol. I made a bet with my sister three days ago that she'll go four days from that time. Which would be tomorrow lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This was Betsy's baby girl. We put her in the new pasture under a Maple tree, where Betsy likes to hang out. Rest in peace sweet baby. I needed to give her a name so I could log her into Betsy's birthing history, I chosen Bella. RIP little Bell


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Aww beautiful Bella.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Betsy, when she was in labor.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Awwww rest in peace sweet baby


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Sounds like a beautiful place for her. Sweet Bella


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Rip sweet little girl 💔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Just to remind yall of last kidding seasons kids-


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They’re so cute!! droopy ear baby is adorable 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the pics- we needed a baby cuteness load one way or another! 😜
Hopefully Spinky let’s loose her little ones today and you can forever have that to remind your sister 😆🍀😘


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Come on Spinky, release the hostages!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah so today she's acting 100% normal. Which is even more suspicious than ehr being miserable. Which, is making me think she's definitely waiting for tonight. It's supposed to be 21F soooo yeah


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

that stinker lol. It’s to cold for all this


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so nothing new to report but it's already down to 39 degrees with a wind chill of 34f. It's getting colder very quickly. I had a family come out tonight, they are a family of 6 and wanted to get a couple goats for possibly milking but mainly for pets for the kids. They have 4 kids, all young. The lady is very knowledgeable on goats and has had goats since she was born. She sold her herd when she had her third kid but now is ready for more. She was asking about minerals, etc. She's very awesome! She's actually bought two Holland lips from me before, so we do know each other. Anywho, shes looking at buying Spinky and Oakley after Spinkys kidding. And, possibly interested in Spinkys baby(s). And she might want Daisy if she doesn't get Spinkys kid. But it's up in the air. I got the goats hay and put Spinky Oakley and Betsy in my stall with alfalfa hay. So they won't get bullied by the big gals. All that's left to do is feed Hope


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That seems promising- hopefully things work out so you can get some sales to nice home 🍀😁❤
come on Spinky… perfectly cold weather rn, no need to wait till 3:30 am 😆


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Just to remind yall of last kidding seasons kids-
> 
> View attachment 240951
> View attachment 240952
> ...





Lil Boogie said:


> Just to remind yall of last kidding seasons kids-
> 
> View attachment 240951
> View attachment 240952
> ...


This black and white goat is the cutest with the little pink nose.!!!!💞


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Y'all, Sparrow met me and my sister at the gate when we got home. Which, she does NOT do. She came over to me and leaned on me while making a grunting noise, then proceeded to raise her tail and crook it. She walked up to the barn and almost fell going in, stiffing up. Finally she got up there and went to the corner and raised her tail, then her rear sunken in very hard. I thought she was gonna poo, but nope, she didnt. Her udder has filled a lot tonight and her rear has liquid that comes out here and there. Almost like her water broke or something. Still has ligs, but very squishy. She kidded last year and still had one of them, so it wouldn't surprise me if she did it again this year. It's 29 and dropping fast. It's still outside and quiet, and cold. It's supposed to be a chance of snow tomorrow morning and get down to 19 degrees. We will be going and sitting with her. I'm a very hot blooded person, so I don't get cold easy at all. But, my sister however freezes very easy Lol. So, this should be interesting lol


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Y'all, Sparrow met me and my sister at the gate when we got home. Which, she does NOT do. She came over to me and leaned on me while making a grunting noise, then proceeded to raise her tail and crook it. She walked up to the barn and almost fell going in, stiffing up. Finally she got up there and went to the corner and raised her tail, then her rear sunken in very hard. I thought she was gonna poo, but nope, she didnt. Her udder has filled a lot tonight and her rear has liquid that comes out here and there. Almost like her water broke or something. Still has ligs, but very squishy. She kidded last year and still had one of them, so it wouldn't surprise me if she did it again this year. It's 29 and dropping fast. It's still outside and quiet, and cold. It's supposed to be a chance of snow tomorrow morning and get down to 19 degrees. We will be going and sitting with her. I'm a very hot blooded person, so I don't get cold easy at all. But, my sister however freezes very easy Lol. So, this should be interesting lol


Have fun!! I love the cold too, just not for my animals…. You making your poor sister sit out there with you lol. Hopefully Sparrow will have an easy kidding


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hope you got to see Sparrow have her babies and your sister thought it all worthwhile to sit out in the cold 🍀😂🍀
Can’t wait for some pics of the little ones!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hoping for a good update on Sparrow! Did Spinky hang on?


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Hoping for healthy babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss💔. How is Spinky doin? Any kids yet? Is your Sister blue & frozen yet? ( jk)😂🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I knew something was wrong at about 3:05am last night when Spinky stopped pushing. She seemed to have two kids coming out or something like that. I kept trying to reposition but she was pushing and messing it up. Anywho, the kids are still alive on there and my friend is coming over to try and get them out. I'd she can't, she'll do a C-section to get the kids out. Sparrow is fine today, basking in the sunlight


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Praying for Spinky and you to have a happy outcome! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Praying for you and Spinky.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my, please keep us informed. We are praying for her & the wee ones


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well after all my failed attempts at repositioning, and my friends, me and her decided it was time to do a C-section. Baby wasn't coming out, because it was in a C position. Thankfully, my friend has all the meds and knowledge and has done plenty of C-sections. So, me and her did one on Spinky. We worked together and Spinky didn't bleed hardly at all. She needed a couple stitches in her rear because of a little tear, but not bad. She's on powerful pain meds and on antibiotics. And will get IV fluids. She's doing good, she ate a bit. As for baby, the baby is alive!! It's a single doeling. I'm so surprised she's still alive, she'd been stuck since 3am last night. But both mom and baby are both doing amazing. Spinky is in the bathroom close to the heater, catching a much needed rest.

Update; she has drunk quite a bit of warm water. Spinky is probably gonna spend a night or two in our house. She can stand now without falling over, because the loopyness is wearing off. She's ate a bit more grain and has pooped and peed. She's currently our bathroom laying down on a blacket Infront of the heater. Little baby has ate three ozs of Colostrum and is very strong. Other than a sore neck, jaw and leg, baby is very healthy.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Wow!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my! So glad you had a good outcome and Spinky and baby are well. What a great friend to have!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, very glad they are both okay! Hope they continue to improve and recover!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness, what a story! I hope they all continue to do well! I bet you're exhausted.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So glad to hear you and your friend were able to pull it off and things are looking well for both mama and baby! Good job @Lil Boogie 🍀🎉🍀
We’ll need some pics of the little darling today after you’ve caught up on a bit of rest! 😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So grateful you have a wonderful friend with all the abilities of a vet. I do hope your doe & kid continues to improve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?

Prayers for her 🙏

Good work, your friend is a keeper and needs
To be highly commended. 😊🤗


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I have to agree with everyone else… she is a pretty stinking good friend to do that! Hope Mrs Spinky heals up fast


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank y'all, I appreciate it. And yes, she's a keeper for sure! I'd do anything for her, and her for me. We are very good friends, and I'm like a little sister to her. She's only a few years older than me, and we are close as sisters. She doesn't have a lot of good friends who she can depend on, so I try to be that for her. She's been absolutely amazing to me and my family, and I don't know how I can ever repay her. 


Spinky is doing okay, she hasn't really wanted to eat anything more, but she has slept a while, and she has drunk a lot of water. I'm gonna bring some alfalfa and normal orchard hay in that she's used to eating. She got her second dose of pain meds at 4:30am


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Baby is doing good, less sore today. She's ate three times


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Spinky just chewed her cud!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So glad the two of you were able to save her. I would have done a good job to have called a vet to do a C-section a couple of years ago on my beautiful Pippy. Unfortunately in trying to untangle and get the triplets out I must have pushed something too hard or one of the kids did it before I got involved. Either way she bled out over the next 48 hours. If I had been sure that's what it was I would have put her down sooner, but the vet came and gave her an IV and didn't determine that it was an interior bleed. 
Anyway enough depressing stuff I'm excited for you any pictures of the baby?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So glad the two of you were able to save her. I would have done a good job to have called a vet to do a C-section a couple of years ago on my beautiful Pippy. Unfortunately in trying to untangle and get the triplets out I must have pushed something too hard or one of the kids did it before I got involved. Either way she bled out over the next 48 hours. If I had been sure that's what it was I would have put her down sooner, but the vet came and gave her an IV and didn't determine that it was an interior bleed.
> Anyway enough depressing stuff I'm excited for you any pictures of the baby?


Aw I'm so sorry


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww how adorable!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s such a cute little baby! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww what a tiny little one! So precious!💖💝💗


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Soooooo adorable 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What and absolute sweetie-pie. 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness she is a total doll! 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> View attachment 241300
> 
> View attachment 241299
> 
> View attachment 241298


Ugh I can’t handle how cute she is!!! 💛💛💛


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I want one.!!!! I NEED a baby.!!!!! I'll take that one.
😭


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a happy ending! She is just absolutely TOO adorable!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Spinky is doing pretty good, she's not bleeding out of her lady parts nor the incision site. She's been up, eating and drinking. I gave her fluids earlier although she doesn't seem dehydrated. I just did it as a precaution. Anywho, I cleaned her rear earlier as it got a bit messy and her two stitches back there look good. I cleaned her incision site with warm water. I've been giving her the warm water all night last night and now her stool is very loose. Which, is what I wanted. She got so constipated and uncomfortable. Now that she's got all of that hard, dry stuff out, I gave her some kaolin pectin earlier and will repeat tomorrow. She's doing very good right now, sleepy but good. She's been getting up and I've let her out to walk around in the bathroom a few different times today, to let her stretch her legs. She's not produced any milk, but I think that's because of the C-section and all the stress. Baby got Betsys colostrum so she's goos to go. Baby is currently knocked out. She is DEFINITELY a Gizmo baby.... She's so LOUD


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s fantastic! Spinky will be ready to go in no time 🍀❤👌


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so glad to hear good from this situation. Thats wonderful of Betsys donation to help Spinky take care of thar precious little one. Is it a doeling? Im guessing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes, Moers, it's a doeling. Both baby and Spinky are doing good. Spinky got to go out in our heated greenhouse today for a few hours til dark to get some exercise and some sun shine. Now it's dark and she got to eat a bit of grass and leafs, then I brought her back in the bathroom. Shes still not eating a whole lot, but she's definitely picking up her apitite slowly.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrows udder tonight is TIGHT. Her rear has really loosened today. Her and Daisy still have their ligs, tho. Tonight Daisy is so slow and miserable lol .... She's making it, just slowly😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay- update! I just checked Sparrow and Daisy, Daisy has realllyy filled since earlier. Sparrows ligs are almost gone, her udder is still really tight. Daisy is holding her tail crooked and her ligs are squishy


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrow yesterday morning


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I have to get up at 6am to give Spinky her pain meds, so ill go check the girls then.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I know it’s past 6 over there… did you miss her again?!? 😂
I hope you were able to be there at the right time- but aren’t/weren’t needed to help! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Can't wait to see more babies!! Praying all went well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey, sorry to keep y'all waiting. There's no babies, but Daisy is really filling her udder and Sparrow is still huge lol. Sparrows due date is tomorrow and Daisy's the day after next. Sparrow is slow and had some discharge, Daisy is still walking around carefully with her tail crooked


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also, I'd appreciate prayers for a friends goatie. She is in what my friend thinks is labor, 21 days early.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Prayers that she can keep the babies in a little longer! Maybe if her movement is restricted… 🙏


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I sure will 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Great update tonight yall!!! Spinky is doing much better! Getting wayyyy stromger! Peeing a lot now. If youve jad a goat have a csection, youll knownthe stress of waiting to see them pee, as thr blader can rupture if only a hole the size of a needle tip is in it... Thankfully, shes Peeing. Phew! Shes eating a whole lot more and drinking great. She is back to rubbing her head on me wanting to be scratched lol! Also, shes chewing her cud. Ps, the red on her mouth is medicine lol









As for Sparrow and Daisy-

Sparrow is walking around the pasture all by herself. Getting far away from everyone and wanting to lay down by some old logs in some tall grass and weeds. Shes got some yellow discharge and her teats are finally filled with milk. Earlier they were still kinda flabby like, but now they are very filled out and her udder is superrrrrrr tight. She only has a tinyyy bit of a lig left. The other is gone

As for Daisy, shes still activly filling her udder and is very swollen. She has stretched a lot tonight, and is very moany. She just stands there with her eyes closed. Shes keeping her tail crooked, her ligs are still there but squishy


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay Spinky!!!!!! She’s looking amazing 🤩. Fingers crossed for a healthy delivery for Sparrow and Daisy


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Terrific news! 😃


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Super great news. Glad Spinky is doing so well.
Fingers crossed and prayers up for the others. 



🙏 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks, y'all. I appreciate it! 

Last night at around 10-12 when I checked the girls Sparrow was off in my other pasture all by herself, hiding by some logs in the tall weeds and grass. She had some white mucas like her plug is coming out. She's barelyyyyyy got a lig, but it's hanging on for dear life LOL! She's still really tight in the udder, very loose rear obviously. Daisy last night had squishy ligs but this morning she's almost lost them. She's really uncomfortable, she doesn't really wanna get up and do anything. Just sit there and moan Lol. Her udder is still actively filling, and she had a little white goo string this morning. Not much but a bit. It was *17 last night, Im surprised they didn't pop last night honestly. But, today's Sparrows due date and tomorrow Daisys due date.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s really great news about Spinky! So glad she’s doing amazing! 🤩
And your other two are so close I hardly wait! I’ll be checking this thread every chance I get today😂🍀💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats WONDERFUL news about your girl peeing like a race horse🤣😂. And I dont Blame Daisy or Sparrow for not delivering in 17° last night. Who would want to? 🥶🥶🥶🥶
Sending prayers for all your girls and Adorable wee ones!🛐. And get a nap! Please, your pushing yourself really hard. Believe me you cant think straight if you dont get some rest. K?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for safe and healthy deliveries with beautiful babies! I agree, get some rest, you're going to be busy soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll try my best to get some rest. It's hard lol. But I'll manage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Sparrow had her baby RIGHT before I got there, AGAIN 😂. Daisy was pushing hard when I checked and found the little baby and 25 mins later BOOM! Daisy baby was born! Two single huge bucklings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

So cute.! Congratulations 🎉🎉 🎉🎉


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good job girls! Nice healthy baby boys 🍀🎊👌


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad these two were easy peasy for you! They sure are cute! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww, they are so sweet! Glad all went well. Congrats to you, Sparrow, and Daisy! 😍🥳


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

YAY! EASY healthy baby bucklings!💖💗💝So happy for you and your girls!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Daisy had a hard time with the big head. But, I pulled and she pushed. Team work lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, they are adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww congrats!! Such cutie little boys!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re just so stinking cute!! Congratulations’


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Spinkys baby girl. She's so strong! This was earlier today, on our way to the chiropractor. Her neck has still been sore, but she seems relieved now. Of course Dr. Baker had to feed her lol. I took a bottle. He loved it. This little lady is spoken for, and will be going to live with one if Scarletts twins from this past season, Snoopy. And she's gonna be living with Cash, a buckling of a doe whom I've since sold. She'll be going to her new home at two weeks, just about an hour from me. it's nice because I know Michele takes good care of her animals! Also nice that she'll be going to the same home as her half brother and Snoopy. Also, Michele might be getting Sparrows buckling, she'll be letting me know tomorrow









Speaking of Spinky, an update on that. She's doing much better getting very strong yet. She's eating great and doing amazing! Only bled just a tinyyy bit out her private, but she did tear pretty bad on the outside and had to have two stitches, so to be expected. Her incision site I'm keeping very clean and it's looking amazing. I've made the decision to keep Spinky til next breeding season. My plan was to sell her after kidding, that is until the C-section happened. I'd be too uncomfortable selling her a month or so after the C-section in fear someone may rebreed her too soon. So, she'll just be here, with us so I won't have to worry. Daisy and Oakley, I'll be selling together. Oakley isn't calling for Spinky, and Spinkys not calling for Oakley. So, she can go with Daisy two weeks from now, hopefully. I have someone interested in them, already. Spinky will live in her own 10x8 pen with extra care.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The three stooges


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s fantastic!!! I was really hoping everything would turn out good for you. You definitely deserve it! 💛


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You got it all figured out 😁🍀💕
I’m glad the little ones necks are all taken care of… you’re Dr Baker probably waits for your kids to arrive as much as we all were! 😆


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are too cute!! 🥰 I freaking love them!!!!! The 2 look like twins and then there’s the oddball 😂 but he’s still a cutie


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad its all working out for you!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

A car full of babies 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm very, very happy to hear that everyone is doing well! Those babies sure couldn't be any cuter! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Michelle does want both the baby girl and Sparrows buckling!🥳. I have a lady coming over to look at Daisy's buckling!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I milked Daisy and Sparrow and now have Colostrum in the freezer. And I also have fresh milk from Sparrow


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's wonderful! So, who's all due next? (Sorry I can't keep track 😂)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's wonderful! So, who's all due next? (Sorry I can't keep track 😂)


Unfortunately, this is the end of kidding season for us. I say unfortunately, but I'm actually happy Cupcake and Maggie didn't take... Apparently neither did Tansy. that's two times she was bred and didn't take. And I find it sus that her old owner only bred her twice, and she's 5yros. I think she was having fertility issues is why she sold her, thinking about it now. When we got Tansy, she was severely overweight. Like, probably 25lbs overweight .. she had a LOT of extra fat that she definitely didn't need. So, she has only got grain a few times since we got her, generally that's been when it was raining. It's definitely helped her loose weight not to have the extra protein. We are gonna try to breed her to winnie next spring. If she doesn't take, well have to sell her unfortunately. Well do a bloodtest after 35 days, if it says neg then bye bye Tansy. We'd be buying a better quality doe in her place, from a farm about two hours from me


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Frappe came back in heat four days ago. Winnie just ain't gettin up in there lol.. he's a wee bit short😂. But, he hit a growth spurt over the last month and didn't need a block to get em all the way up in there. He did it all on his own this time lol. So, hopefully he actually reached. If not, that's perfectly fine. This is all good practice for him anyway LOL. Next year he'll have a lot of girlfriends.. he better prepare now LOL

Next year Ill be breeding for Jan and Feb babies again. I just feel like this time of year is too awkward for me for a kidding season


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This kidding season has been pretty terrible for me. I never updated the thread with these updates, but Goldie had a miscarriage, and Scarlett delivered two doelings, stillborns. Then, loosing Betsys doeling, THEN having a C-section? Yeah, it's been the worst kidding season ive ever had. And don't forget Oakley aborted, too. So, that's why I'm happy the other girls didn't take. Except Tansy, I really wanted those babies...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. Some years are like that! I understand. We just learn from the experience and help others when we can. And try try again! Sending prayers to you!🛐


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hoping next year is way better for you! 💕🍀🙏
And I agree- kidding in the fall when you have all that hunting to do? That’s just a little cray cray! 😆😅😜


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Hoping next year is way better for you! 💕🍀🙏
> And I agree- kidding in the fall when you have all that hunting to do? That’s just a little cray cray! 😆😅😜


Only reason I did it this year in Nov is because that's when my parents wanted them to kid, so I wouldn't be out in the 10s-20s. Guess what?? It got that cold now it's it's just November! Not even Jan yet!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Weird year for weather to match your weird kidding year. I’m sorry that it didn’t go well 🙁


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh man, I’m so sorry for all the losses and troubles. You take such good care of your herd. I know it’s fun to share all the good, and we love the adorable baby pics and to celebrate with you. Just remember we’re also here to grieve with you through the bad as well. Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh man, I’m so sorry for all the losses and troubles. You take such good care of your herd. I know it’s fun to share all the good, and we love the adorable baby pics and to celebrate with you. Just remember we’re also here to grieve with you through the bad as well. Sending you a big virtual hug.


Thanks... I was just so fed up with it that talking about it made me even more upset.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Bad update.. 
Last night Spinky seemed a bit weak in her hind, I was assuming it's because I had started to decrease her pain meds, only by a hair of a line on a syringe, tho, so not too much at all. Her eyes were buggen out a bit but she didn't feel dehydrated. I gave her some fluids anyway, not much. Just to be safe. Well, I remembered I hadn't seen her poo but twice yesterday and I was wondering if she was constipated. Well, she peed and started eating and chewing cud. I left, a couple hours after I got in bed she started crying. I went in to check and she was just sitting there looking up at me. I got her some fresh water and she drank it. I went back to bed, around six am my mom came into my room saying Spinky had been crying a couple times. But said she checked her and she seems fine and alert. I thought it was because she wanted out of her pen. At that point I'd only been asleep for an hour. I didn't get in bed til 3am. So, it was an hour after I checked her that she started crying again. Anywho, I went into my parents bedroom and laid down on the edge of their bed, I heard Spinky pawing or moving her foot. I almost fell asleep. But, then my mom went to use the restroom and said Spinky had passed away. I ran in there and her stomach is really big. My dad said when they checked her this morning she had a rattle. I think it's fluid. Because her stomach is really big, but not what you'd call bloat type of hard. I'm gonna stick a needle in and see if I can get fluid out. She's been on antibiotics, pain killer, redcell, IV every other day, and Dyne to put weight on her, and been getting a bit of electrolytes everyday. 

Very unexpected, she went from perfectly fine and recovering to dead


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ps, Hope I didn't misspell any of that... I'm so tired my eyes hurt


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so sorry! 😭
You tried so hard for her…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry  My heart hurts for you. I thought for sure she would recover from everything


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> I’m so sorry! 😭
> You tried so hard for her…


Now my friend wants to blame it on herself 🤦. I told her it's NOT HER FAULT! She said " but maybe I did something wrong or or" dude, even professionals who do surgery's on patients still loose them! She did amazing and if it weren't for her id have had to have put Spinky down that day. She gave her a chance that neither of my vets would have. They wouldn't even see her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m so sorry  My heart hurts for you. I thought for sure she would recover from everything


Me too. She's been doing amazing, but she definitely passed peacefully, like she had ksut closed her eyes and went to sleep


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s good she went peacefully.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could for her.
Her body just gave up. Again so sorry. Prayers for you and your family 🙏🙏💚


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Misty is in heat, she thinks she needs to be let in with Winnie. Yeah, not happening little lady. She's wayyyyy too small. She's like 25-29lbs and has a very small framed body. She'll be a goat who I'll probably have to wait til she's a year and a half to breed


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I’m sorry for your loss and your friend. You are correct that even experienced vets and doctors have losses. She gave Spinky a chance because with out the c-section both mom and baby would have died. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BloomfieldM said:


> I’m sorry for your loss and your friend. You are correct that even experienced vets and doctors have losses. She gave Spinky a chance because with out the c-section both mom and baby would have died. Hugs to everyone.


True. I just wish she could see that.... It wasnt her fault, it wasn't anyone's fault.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> True. I just wish she could see that.... It wasnt her fault, it wasn't anyone's fault.


Exactly. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> True. I just wish she could see that.... It wasnt her fault, it wasn't anyone's fault.


Maybe just keep reminding her she saved the babies life. I think that’s all you can do.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh man, I'm so very sorry. This is just a cruddy season for you. My heart breaks for you. Poor Spinky


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It was an infection. Stuck a 16 gauge needle in and disgusting water looking fluid came out. It stunk. I think maybe we didn't get all the afterbirth out. I mean, it was really hard to get out. Like it wouldn't let loose from the uterus


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Dangit… at least you know what happened tho.
Still very sad. 😢


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry for your loss! Drs are not GOD! Your friend did a wonderful surgery for you. The outcome is Not your friends responsibility. This year has been rough all the way around. Im sorry its ending this way for you. Please get some rest. Im sure that would help a little.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im sorry for your loss! Drs are not GOD! Your friend did a wonderful surgery for you. The outcome is Not your friends responsibility. This year has been rough all the way around. Im sorry its ending this way for you. Please get some rest. Im sure that would help a little.


True. It has been a very hard year for me and my famliy. The outcome? Is not as bad as it wouldve been if she wouldnt have helped. Because here we are with a healthy baby girl.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My brothers just took Spinky out of the house for me. And her cage.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry 😞. Poor girl. I'm glad that you two were able to save her baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I so sorry she's gone. 😭 You and your friend did everything you could have done and at least her little baby lives. Tons of hugs for you!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m so sorry you lost her! It’s definitely not yours or your friend’s fault. Y’all did great giving her a chance. Rest in peace little Spinky you were a good little goatie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks, Everyone. My brothers put Spinky close to where all the other goats are buried. I call it my "goat graveyard". It's where all are put, so they won't be lonely


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry. 😢


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, yesterday Briana came and put a deposit on Daisy's buckling, and named him. His name is Boots! He'll be going to his new home the 9th of December. Spinkys doeling I let my friend name, and she came up with Skye. I named Sparrows buckling, Steel. So, Skye and Steel will be going to their new home the 10th or 11th of December.

Briana also maybe interested in getting Oakley, me and Bri have became friends so I offered to keep her and see if she'd get bred. Since she didn't carry full term, it's definitely okay to rebreed her


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s awesome! Yay! 🎉🍀😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> So, yesterday Briana came and put a deposit on Daisy's buckling, and named him. His name is Boots! He'll be going to his new home the 9th of December. Spinkys doeling I let my friend name, and she came up with Skye. I named Sparrows buckling, Steel. So, Skye and Steel will be going to their new home the 10th or 11th of December.
> 
> Briana also maybe interested in getting Oakley, me and Bri have became friends so I offered to keep her and see if she'd get bred. Since she didn't carry full term, it's definitely okay to rebreed her


Awesome!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boots went to his home day before yesterday, Steel and Skye just left to their new home. In a week Frappe is due to come back into heat. I'm REALLY hoping she doesn't..... Fingers crossed 😬!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, Frappe hasn't came into heat! It's been 30 days. So, if she took she'd be due (145 days) Apr-12-2023! Hopefully she's bred. Any does will be retained to see how Winnie improves teats, as Frappes Dam and tiny teats. Yet Winnies lines are filled with big teats and amazing udders. I'll send off blood at day 35-40, hopefully. It'll be my first time sending off blood for any of my does. Hopefully we get positive results 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome 😊👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Still no heat signs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she took!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hopefully!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------

